# Crgw questions ????



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi I was wondering if anyone could help?i am hoping to egg share at crgw.i have just got my amh results back and it's 30 is that good they said that the next stage is blood tests so I'm hopeing my doctor can do them I've got an appointment next week.i was wondering if anyone new how long things would take normally?for bloods to come back and then if all is good  how long to having ivfsorry loads of questions xx


----------



## Disco85 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi, sorry can't answer any of your questions. However, I would recommend that you call CRGW and ask them about timescales etc, they are SO helpful and approachable.

Good luck!


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Madison I've just booked our first appointment with crgw. Firstly I think your Amh levels sound about right I wouldn't worry about that. Secondly I don't think there's much hanging Round down there I know after bloods some people have been given their meds at the same appointment. I'm wondering what bloods your having the doc do, crgw told me I had to have them there?? If that's not the case then great! Save a bit of cash. They told me it would take 2 weeks for bloods. X how did your first appointment go?


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry I've just been reading more, you may be asked to wait until the clinic find a match for your eggs. For a lady that matches your physical appearance. Again I was reading that someone waited three weeks so not long at all. Understandable really.


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi how you?ye 1st appointment went great,I asked the consultant if I could have my bloods done with the doctor and she said it was fine just bring a copy to them.i am hoping to egg share as I could never afford it otherwise .we are having icsi so its £700 for that.is this your 1st ivf?my doctor said it could take 4 weeks for HIV test to come backxxx


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hiya yes it's our first ivf we need to have icsi too. That's great if you can get the bloods done with the doctors. I'll definitely look into that thanks. We're in same position couldn't afford it otherwise. I was planning on egg sharing if possible on nhs anyways so it makes no difference for us we found out we needed ivf 2 years ago and I can't deal with the wait and being told so little from the Heath. I rang them today and they couldn't answer any of  my questions! It's hard enough without no support from your clinic. Crgw website said Amh levels should be 16 so your well ahead there x


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

When's your appointment at crgw?youll have to tell me how it goes.ive had 2 ivfs with lwc ,1st one failed and second time it worked and I have a baby girlxxxxx


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Great yes I will. Oh so your going for 2nd baby now. I may pester you for your knowledge and experience ha ha. We go 11th June xx


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

Ye that's ok lol any questions ,have you had your amh yet or are they doing it at your appointment ?ye going to try for a second now while I'm still youngish lol.xx


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Im not sure tbh I've had a scan and they said my egg reserve was good. I'm going to contact my doctors to see if they can tell me if its in my notes. I think it should be we've had bloods done at ivf Wales on nhs so I imagine they've done that. They've just never really told us anything


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

You most probably had most of the tests done,I have polycyclic overies to and the 1st time I went through ivf I had 21 eggs and the second 16 and your younger than me lol.try getting hold of a copy of any blood tests done to take with you to appointment it could help rush things along for you.if you go on crgw web site and go to downloads and go to egg sharing page they tell you all the tests you need.xxx


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Great thanks hunn I will do, there was a bit of difference of opinions as far as polysystic ovaries go. The nurse said I have and my right one quite bad but doctor said not to worry that was it. Most of the women in my family do so I wasn't surprised even though I've requested bloods a number of times before and they're always fine. I'll pop round the doctors and see what I can find out xx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

My GP wouldn't do bloods and CRGW wanted £500 for them which we couldn't afford so we changed to another clinic where they are free.

x


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

I know we've had all our bloods done so I may just need to pay for a copy of the notes from nhs


----------



## LottieBolottie (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm doing Egg Share at CRGW - I'm on day 14 of Down Regging (daily injections of Suprecur).  Due to have baseline on Tuesday and hopefully start Stims. 

If you have any questions - ask away... happy to answer.

L xx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Mrst83 said:


> I know we've had all our bloods done so I may just need to pay for a copy of the notes from nhs


I doubt the NHS will have done karotyping and cf carrier testing routinely as these are the ones my GP couldn't do. They're also the most expensive bloods.


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for that advice beckha, I'll plan for that. Gp is very sympathetic so I may be able to twist her arm lol x


----------

